# Weaving- 10 or 12 dent for fingering yarn warp



## ynotknit

I'm a novice weaver and I would like to weave a shawl on my Cricket 15" Rigid Heddle Loom. I'm using a fingering yarn for the warp. Should I use a 10 or 12 dent reed? I don't want it to be stiff, I want it soft and flowy. I'm using a lace yarn for weft (Juniper Moon Findley) and Zen Yarn Garden Serenity 20 for warp. Appreciate any advice.


----------



## sockyarn

The 12 dent should be fine. What you can do it see how close the yarn is by wrapping it around a ruler, fitting 12 wraps per inch. If it looks too cloth then go with the 10 dent reed. Remember do not pack the weft yarn too closely. Have it about the same as your warp. It will look a little lose, but the holes will fill up when you full the fabric. After you wash it the first time the yarn will fluff a little and there will not be so many holes. Best of luck.


----------



## Babalou

I can't add much to Sockyarn's comments. It depends upon how tight a weave you want. Like she said, when you wash and block it, the yarn will "full". I have a tiny handheld loom that I sometimes use for sampling and that has helped me avoid mistakes. It might be worth a try. I also have a sampler called "Fast Sam" but I tend to use the little loom more.


----------



## engteacher

I am new to weaving, too. My LYS said a GENERAL rule is:
8 dent =worsted
10 = sport
12 = fingering
16= lace. 
The black and white scarf I posted earlier this week used 12 dent with light sport (white cotton) and fingerling (black sock yarn).


----------



## sockyarn

It also depends on what you are making and do you want drape. A sampling loom really lets you see how it will look. You can make a quick one with cardboard.


----------



## ynotknit

thanks everyone for your advice


----------



## sockyarn

Your welcome and happy weaving.


ynotknit said:


> thanks everyone for your advice


----------

